# bolt hole covers



## lapointet (Mar 17, 2011)

Just made bunk beds. Bolt hole covers from rockler are about $8 each. Any ideas on cheaper covers?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cut your own plugs from the same wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lapointet said:


> Just made bunk beds. Bolt hole covers from rockler are about $8 each. Any ideas on cheaper covers?


No need to say hello, introduce yourself, or post pictures of your project...just jump right in with a question.












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## lapointet (Mar 17, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Cut your own plugs from the same wood.


 When beds are moved, then the plugs would have to be removed. Any other ideas?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Woodgrain colored contact paper? 
cut circles, put over holes.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

lapointet said:


> When beds are moved, then the plugs would have to be removed. Any other ideas?


Leave them proud and don't glue them in so you can pull them out. I included a pic of a loft bed I built. What looks like through tenons are actually just decorative pieces with a self cut plug underneath to hide the bolts that actually hold the be together. They aren't glued in so they can be removed to disassemble the bed if needed.


----------



## lapointet (Mar 17, 2011)

*plugs*

Great idea! after hearing your idea of the plugs I also thought about getting 1 1/8 inch dowel (hard to find a plug cutter of this size) , chamfer the edge and leave it proud for removal.


----------

